# Barn camera?



## BBRanch (May 28, 2020)

If you like to monitor your birthing animals by camera, what are you using? Our barn is a ways away, it would be nice to check on pregnant mamas while doing other chores on the property. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Google barn camera the goat spot, we have a lot of them we have chatted about already.


----------



## BBRanch (May 28, 2020)

Thanks I was trying to find forums about it but was struggling


----------

